# I traded my 330i for a 540i 6-speed today.



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My dad just had shoulder surgery, so he is unable to drive a stick shift. Being the nice son I am, I lent him my wife's Volvo wagon and took his 540i 6-speed off his hands. Naturally, my wife now gets the "slow" 330i 5-speed, and I get the rocket ship!

First impressions:

1. The 540i 6-speed is fast. Really, really fast. 0-60 in 5.5 seconds. 
2. The chassis is solid, and tight. 
3. The transmission is slick, and the clutch (even with the CDV) is smooth. 
4. The steering (recirculating ball) is OK. Dead on center. 
5. The sport seats (and the leather), are incredible.

Now, I need to go install my Passport 8500 before I hit the road again...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Very nice! We have one come out to the track and it handles very well.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Such a "nice son" Emission! LOL...you sneaky (lucky) bastard!

SS


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My wife thinks I am a snake, and she wants her P.O.S. Volvo back! She is tired (after only 24 hours) of driving the 5-speed. It is amazing what some women don't appreciate!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

LOL...rent her a damn Escort or Cavalier - tell her to stop being so wimpy...you're driving a 540 for goodness sake! Tell her, she can ride in the passenger seat if she's good!

SS


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Welcome to the Five's!*

We just ordered my wife's steel blue 330ia SPP/PP/CWP. We can hardly wait!

You can update the look of your 540-- If you like the look of clears and angel eyes. I do. There are a ton of things to do to the 5, just like the 3.

I am glad to help you if you have questions.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Today my wife drove the 540i for the first time. I sent her out to run her errands in it alone. She came back a changed woman.

She wants one!

She'll ignore the 6-speed transmission.... she loves the ride, the chassis, and the feel. 

Well, it looks like a 528iT (used) will be a front-runner when her lease is up next year. 

BTW, I am averaging 14.8 mpg on the 540i computer. Ouch!


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

I sold my 00 323 for 00 M5.......no looking back!


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Wow!! That is a great upgrade. Enjoy your new car.
Mike


----------

